# Another Firearm Shortage?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yesterday I ran some errands in town and stopped by two Independently owned Gun Stores. I picked up a set of Tru-Glo Tritium sights and a Hornady Armlock Shackle Box that fit nicely shackled under the passenger seat of my truck. Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Security Products :: Lock Boxes :: Shackle® Box

While at the stores I noticed that inventory seemed a bit low and the showcases had empty spaces. So I asked about inventory and lead times from their suppliers. Both had the same story; their suppliers were blaming a back log from the manufacturers and they were experiencing long lead times receiving new shipments of even the most popular of firearms.

So I called Smith and Wesson and made up a story about a gun repair that I needed. Their customer service suggested I send the firearm to them but could not give me an estimated repair time, saying they are swamped and backed up.

I also called a gun store that I dealt with in another state and they reported the same thing. My final bit of information collaborating my hypothesis was a friend telling me that he applied for a Weapons Carry License in Fulton County, GA (Metro Atlanta) and they are 90 days out. OUCH!

Are you seeing the same thing in your area or is this a minor regional issue in the southeast?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Plenty of guns in the stores around south Alabama. 

Gander mountain,Field&Stream and local shops are full of guns. 

I did notice that Bass Pro Shop was low on stock. Academy only had a couple Glocks but had their usual crap. 

Plenty of Ammo except .22 Rimfire variety. Field&Stream always has it though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a good supply now . However that is why I went shopping last Sunday. I knew I wanted two more and was not going to wait for what I knew where very good prices to go up. No regrets.

1440 rounds .22 hollow points in a bucket $90 before tax I left them there.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that we should expect panic buying of firearms and ammo to occur at least for the rest of the calendar year. I have hit local gun stores here in MN and have not found any shortage of firearms or ammo as of yet.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It will be strong and peak when the republicans vote in a positive way to seat Obama's nominee. I have not seen a new shortage yet, but then again I have not been all that active in searching. I have seen some prices go up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I think that we should expect panic buying of firearms and ammo to occur at least for the rest of the calendar year. I have hit local gun stores here in MN and have not found any shortage of firearms or ammo as of yet.


Panic buying may not be the case. Many people either plan purchases of have a wish list. Current events can surely alter those plans or make a wish list more urgent. In my case cash was diverted to a sound system upgrade I really did not need. It was sitting there waiting. Then current events suggested I take that and apply it to the weapon wish list/ down the road purchase plan instead of waiting.
Safe bet to say I will not see the prices I paid Sunday again for awhile. That is not panic buying that is smart shopping and weighing opportunity cost.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I spoke to one of my gun guys in Brenham this past week and he said the same thing Slippy after I asked why the inventory looked a bit down. Like pulling teeth with the factories. I am in Victoria today so I will stop in on a couple of shops here and see if they are having the same issues.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

All big stores around here are well stocked. Much more so than 2 years ago during the last scare. Nothing to report... yet.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Panic buying may not be the case. Many people either plan purchases of have a wish list. Current events can surely alter those plans or make a wish list more urgent. In my case cash was diverted to a sound system upgrade I really did not need. It was sitting there waiting. Then current events suggested I take that and apply it to the weapon wish list/ down the road purchase plan instead of waiting.
> Safe bet to say I will not see the prices I paid Sunday again for awhile. That is not panic buying that is smart shopping and weighing opportunity cost.


I see much of the current buying as panic buying related to new owners over safety concerns related to terrorism and current owners stocking up on what could become unattainable in the future.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

No shortages here with guns or ammo here in central Illinois. My son, who builds AR says he is haveing trouble getting quality target barells. Roy


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The LGS my kid works for has no problem with state compliant handgun stock, AR inventory and delivery is on the short side, most numerous are the S&W M&P's..
The hardest to get are AK's that are state compliant.
The store orders a massive quantity of the most popular guns, AK's, AR's, shotguns, handguns at the beginning of the year, broken down into monthly deliveries.
Every time that dirt bag bitch opens her traitorous mouth, sales go up, follow Australia?
The same goes for O'slimer, opens the liver lips and sales go up.
The 22lr is on the shelf but expensive, I can get it at cost but still gag at the price, I just don't buy it.
Forign made AK mags go over the counter for $45.00, they don't last long, there is a ban on new ones.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well as an FFL I can tell you right after obummer had his little crying fit on TV. You know his gun control speech, things cleared out fast. All my wholesalers had just about anything you wanted in handguns and rifles. AR were $449 with hundreds in stock. Within a couple days their inventory disappeared.

Yes I know this means your dealers store is packed and things "look" fine. But how long will it take for things to come back around? The local big box stores around my area are getting thinned out. I asked one of the managers I know pretty well about the emptying shelves. He stated they are working hard to fill the shelves but not having any luck. 

I would advise to buy what you need and can get while you can. People are on edge whether they will admit it or not. All it will take is another incident or an EO from the POTUS and then what?? Another panic run??


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Wife here says no more AR's I agree almost a dozen is enough...She said nothing about complete lowers...complete uppers and a few spare charging handles and bolt carrier groups though...Only enough to replace all the parts on my AR's!

Looking for the release of this however....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I need to get more reloading supplies and 22 LR


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I was in my local shop yesterday. They are full to the brim of both new and used stock. The only thing I can't get off the shelf from them is a PTR or similar variant. Otherwise if you want it they have it. AR-15s out the 6 like nobody's business. They aren't taking AR's on trade unless it has unicorn sites and unobtanium magazines.



Slippy said:


> Yesterday I ran some errands in town and stopped by two Independently owned Gun Stores. I picked up a set of Tru-Glo Tritium sights and a Hornady Armlock Shackle Box that fit nicely shackled under the passenger seat of my truck. Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Security Products :: Lock Boxes :: Shackle® Box
> 
> While at the stores I noticed that inventory seemed a bit low and the showcases had empty spaces. So I asked about inventory and lead times from their suppliers. Both had the same story; their suppliers were blaming a back log from the manufacturers and they were experiencing long lead times receiving new shipments of even the most popular of firearms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Silly wifeys...they never go with the no more "firearms" line.



SGT E said:


> Wife here says no more AR's I agree almost a dozen is enough...She said nothing about complete lowers...complete uppers and a few spare charging handles and bolt carrier groups though...Only enough to replace all the parts on my AR's!
> 
> Looking for the release of this however....


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

The LGS here said the slight rise in sales here is due to it being tax refund season. He said it is about normal so sales are up but not a spike. The only thing I didn't understand was this tax refund he spoke of.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> They aren't taking AR's on trade unless it has unicorn sites and unobtanium magazines.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is not a fire arm I own that is for sale/trade of will other wise leave here. After I am dead and gone they can deal with them as they see fit.
I never saw my weapons, motorcycles or property as investments to be pawned off of a profit. Nor will I ever.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> There is not a fire arm I own that is for sale/trade of will other wise leave here. After I am dead and gone they can deal with them as they see fit.
> I never saw my weapons, motorcycles or property as investments to be pawned off of a profit. Nor will I ever.


Right with you on this one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Darn it I need another complete upper. Found enough parts in a box to assemble a complete lower. So while carpet dries I think I will put this lower together.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've sold off some of my undesirable firearms


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I all so called around here were I live ,, yes on some guns are taken a longer time to get ,, ammo ? it depends on what cal. ,, .22 LR is very hard to get here ,, and to find it on line well you all know how that is ,, as soon as I can do it . I will be looking to add to my stock on ammo and looking to add another gun to my safe .


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

All the lgs's and gun box stores are well stocked here.but,I see some online firearms distributors are oos on AR stuff and parts.I tried for some inexpensive p-mags a while back and got zeroed when it showed 50 in stock.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We had the same problem here is CA up until recently. Rifles especially were hard to find. When I asked I got the same story of manufactures being backlogged. I finally asked one guy at a shop and he said supplies are low because manufacturers are shifting their inventory to the SHOT show in Vegas. Said there were a lot of foreign buyers at that show and manufactures want a piece of that action. He then stated after the show around the end of Jan. beginning of Feb. you'll start to see the gun stores get their inventory back. Sure enough like he said the stores are all full again now. Not sure if he knew what he was talking about but the guns filled the shelves at the exact time he said they would.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A local nut job I know just walked out of his LGS with a KSG and a S&W VTAC in 9mm. What kind of crazy fool does that?! I bet he's super excited to get out to the range tomorrow though and rain or shine he's gonna be burning powder.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I can't drive into town buy what I want and be out the door in 15 minutes . That is a shortage.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> A local nut job I know just walked out of his LGS with a KSG and a S&W VTAC in 9mm. What kind of crazy fool does that?! I bet he's super excited to get out to the range tomorrow though and rain or shine he's gonna be burning powder.


That is a nutball for sure and somebody should be watching him! In fact, I think I'm going to alert the local authorities in your area just so you're safe. See something say something!!!!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> That is a nutball for sure and somebody should be watching him! In fact, I think I'm going to alert the local authorities in your area just so you're safe. See something say something!!!!


Ah, an apeman with a heart bigger than his hairy arse! We are surely blessed for your stout fortitude and vigilance!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I've sold off some of my undesirable firearms


Wait... you have undesirable firearms.

Oh my

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Wait... you have undesirable firearms.
> 
> Oh my
> 
> *Rancher*


 Must have been a glock.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

No panic buying here, plenty of ammo,guns even primers and power. Academy had lots of AR's in stock with everything else.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks good here so far.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I talked to a couple of guys in Victoria today and they said they are not having any issues. They can get anything I want if I have the money so I am not sure why the feller in Brenham is having issues. The guy in Brenham has not been open long and the guys in Victoria have been in business 30 years so that may say something. Almost bought a Colt 5.56 SBR at $1,000.00 even....sweet weapon. I may regret holding off but it is now high on my list. After the new generator.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good feedback all. Prepared One brings up a good point, one of the stores that told me they were having a hard time getting enough firearms from their distributor is fairly new, but the other two are not. Maybe it was just their isolated perception. Anyway, I plan on picking up some more magazines this weekend and some random boxes of ammo.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

From what I've read online and videos I've seen, the big stores and stores that have been in business a long time get dibs on shipments from distributors. The new guys and small guys have to wait.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I thought the same a few days ago as the LGS had a poor selection, however I have since been to a Sportsman warehouse a Bass Pro Shop and another gun shop and all had good inventory out. I wonder if some of the distributors are are having issues. Also I am in CA so there could be other reason as well. However its seems everyone is buy guns here right now so....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a bright side to some what of a run on guns. That could mean more people are wising up and buying them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

txmarine6531 said:


> From what I've read online and videos I've seen, the big stores and stores that have been in business a long time get dibs on shipments from distributors. The new guys and small guys have to wait.


The big stores do what my LGS does, orders them at the distributor show in January for delivery throughout the year.
They are shipped out on a monthly basis.
You are right, the small guys get the crumbs.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I've seen a shortage in PA, what's been hurting us lately though or at least in my gun-shop zoned area is actually ammo, I like to shoot store bought for some of my guns and it's getting crazy anymore. I luckily reload my 10mm, but anymore it's 40$ for a box of fmj, I remember when I got my Glock a year or so ago it was 24$ for a box of PPU J.H.P. Anymore you can't find them, no one can get them, I took it apon myself to order three cases and start hand-loading for it. Another good example of this is when I was younger a box of 12 gauge bird shot was around 5 bucks anywhere you went. Now most places you're lucky to find it for under 9.99, although Wal-Mart has been having Federal 7 1/2's and 8's for 4.94. Can't beat it, I bought 20 boxes of each so far and plan on buying more.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not seeing any issues locally with availability that would indicate another run on guns has started. I've also been checking Gunbroker to see where the market is on an AR I will sell at some point and the Mini 14 I might sell if the market gets high. It looks like ARs are still historically cheap based on that. The Mini is worth more then a few years ago, but that is because Ruger raised the price and even Walmart wants over $700 for a new one now.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sarkus said:


> I'm not seeing any issues locally with availability that would indicate another run on guns has started. I've also been checking Gunbroker to see where the market is on an AR I will sell at some point and the Mini 14 I might sell if the market gets high. It looks like ARs are still historically cheap based on that. The Mini is worth more then a few years ago, but that is because Ruger raised the price and even Walmart wants over $700 for a new one now.


If I had a mini-14 I'd sell it too......


----------

